# No checked baggage



## Diane Montoya (Oct 18, 2011)

Amtrak says no checked baggage. Does that mean I will have to carry on and stow my two pieces of luggage?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2011)

Diane Montoya said:


> Amtrak says no checked baggage. Does that mean I will have to carry on and stow my two pieces of luggage?


You got it! However you are allowed to carry on more than two pieces, there is usually ample storage for luggage on the Trains, Superliners more so than Single level Trains! If you are in a station where there are Redcaps, they will take your Luggage to your room or seat for you and you get to beat the Thundering Hurd when boarding! Best $5 tip going!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, the "2 bag carry on limit" has many exceptions - some of these include:


coats
sweaters
purses
food & drinks
laptops/netbooks
pillows
blankets
car seats
strollers
etc...

And the storage area above your seat is *MUCH* bigger than that on planes!




And there is also storage at the end of the car (on single level trains) and on the lower level (on Superliner trains). I have never seen the "2 bag limit" strictly enforced!


----------



## haolerider (Oct 18, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Diane Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak says no checked baggage. Does that mean I will have to carry on and stow my two pieces of luggage?
> ...


I would think that if Amtrak says no checked baggage, it also means there are no redcaps to use! If there is no check baggage at your boarding station, you will have to carry your own bags on board, but sometimes the Amtrak employees will help you at train side, at least get the bags up the stairs for you. Good luck.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 18, 2011)

haolerider said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Diane Montoya said:
> ...


Only major stations have Red Caps. Most stations that have checked baggage don't have Red Caps. On the West Coast, the only station I know for sure that has them is Los Angeles, and maybe Portland and Seattle.


----------



## john h (Oct 18, 2011)

But its possible to board at the major station and where he is getting off does not have baggage service thus they are not allowing checked baggage.... just saying


----------



## AlanB (Oct 18, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> Only major stations have Red Caps. Most stations that have checked baggage don't have Red Caps. On the West Coast, the only station I know for sure that has them is Los Angeles, and maybe Portland and Seattle.


In addition to the three above all having Red Caps, you can find them at Sacramento and Emeryville too. And I'm pretty sure that Oakland has them too.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 19, 2011)

If your train doesn't offer checked baggage but your stations do, then you can probably check bags as other baggage-bearing trains likely ply the same route. Your bags will simply travel on a different train than you.

If your station doesn't offer checked baggage, then indeed, carry on!


----------



## Carmen (Aug 24, 2013)

*I will be moving and Amtrak says no checked baggage. does that mean I cant take my baggage? It's two adults and two children traveling. I will have 3-4 suitcases and 3 carry on.*


----------



## jebr (Aug 24, 2013)

How big are your suitcases? As long as they meet Amtrak's carry-on requirement (which is roughly the same as an airline's checked baggage size) you'll be fine, assuming that those bags are the total for everyone.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 24, 2013)

The carry on rule is almost never enforced. And if the children have tickets, they also are allowed "the limit"! Thus 2 adults and 2 children with an allowed 2 bags each equal 8 bags between you!


----------



## allie (Mar 26, 2014)

Im traveling alone leaving norfolk VA where there is no checked baggage. I'm moving to Baltimore btw...so I will have about 3 to 4 suitcases not overly big though...will they let me board with my luggae even though it says only allows two carry on and no checked baggage?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2014)

That's doubtful if you're traveling alone.

Why not leave from Newport News, where baggage service is offered?


----------



## BCL (Mar 26, 2014)

allie said:


> Im traveling alone leaving norfolk VA where there is no checked baggage. I'm moving to Baltimore btw...so I will have about 3 to 4 suitcases not overly big though...will they let me board with my luggae even though it says only allows two carry on and no checked baggage?


Amtrak has specific policies that are supposed to discourage bringing luggage/boxes for residential moves. So if it's obvious that you've got moving boxes, that could be cause to deny a piece. Some people have moved using Amtrak and ship their stuff through UPS or FedEx.



> http://www.amtrak.com/packing-your-luggage
> 
> Contents must be necessary for wear, use, comfort, or convenience of the passenger for the purpose of the trip; items being transported for business or resident relocation not accepted


A few bags probably wouldn't be a big deal. But if it looks like you've got stuff for a move, that could theoretically be an issue.


----------



## allie (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok thank you I wont have any boxes it will just be suitcases mostly clothes and shoes also toiletries


----------



## allie (Mar 26, 2014)

N I don't have a way out Newport news but im just going to ship the rest of the stuff


----------

